# ICC in Canada?



## danstanford (Aug 3, 2010)

I am most of the way through the RYA Day Skipper course through NauticEd and anticipate getting all the theory done before the end of the calendar year. I think that I then need a practical test to get my ICC, is this correct? If so, how do you get one in Canada and what does it consist of? Do you bring your own boat to a test site for a check out sail? 

Thanks, 

Dan


----------



## danstanford (Aug 3, 2010)

OK, how about the Day Skipper test? I see by NauticEd's information that there is ability to do the practical in Halifax or Vancouver here in Canada but both require a lot of effort on my part including flights and over nights to get this done. Are there any alternatives?


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Dan, frankly I don't have a clue what you are talking about.

I recall, vaguely, some years ago looking into some Canadian courses, but I don't think they were mandatory in any sense.

It might be you are the only one out there doing this?


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

You can get an ICC through most IYT schools. There are some in Ontario.

https://iytnet.com/index.php?option...action=categories&func=show&cat=11&Itemid=275


----------



## danstanford (Aug 3, 2010)

Jack, thanks for the links! I will follow up over the next few days.

Dan


----------



## danstanford (Aug 3, 2010)

One of the places in JAck's link led me to:

Wavelength Sailing School
Member School Ontario Sailing and International Yacht Training
www. learntocruise.ca
Offering cruising courses in Kingston and the Caribbean
leading to Basic-Advanced level and Coastal Navigation Sail Canada Certification as well as International Yacht Training International Bareboat Skipper and International Certificates of Competence 
4934 Bath Rd
RR#3 Bath Ontario K0H1G0
Phone 613 329 5540

Who are a little more than an hour from me and the perfect solution. For those in Canada needing this certification.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

What do you need it for ?


----------



## danstanford (Aug 3, 2010)

Poker, I want to charter in the Med and it seems you need this qualification to do so. 

I have my own boat so it is not needed there, I have the Bareboat Charter Captain certification for the Caribbean, now I just need this one. I do not intend to use it commercially. 

Dan


----------

